
Britain’s Brexit denial - mpweiher
http://www.politico.eu/article/britains-brexit-denial/
======
Boothroid
Any attempt to harm the UK economically will, inevitably, also harm the EU as
a consequence. The UK has a massive trade deficit with the EU due to its love
of BMWs, prosecco, etc. etc. Who is going to pick up the slack for this lost
trade? The reality of the consequences of disrupting this trade does seem to
be starting to dawn on other key figures i.e. the EU trade commissioner.

And if we are going to talk denial, I think you could also reasonably argue
that Brussels and northern EU members have demonstrated a considerable degree
of denial or worse, open contempt about the plight of the southern EU members
due to the imbalances brought about by the Euro. You might also say their
refusal to countenance the possibility that the UK could vote to leave the EU
was verging on denial. And finally regarding Merkel's comments, perhaps worth
remembering how well it ended for Germany last time they threatened Britain..

~~~
zzalpha
_perhaps worth remembering how well it ended for Germany last time they
threatened Britain.._

Well, it's sure nice to see how the discussion, here on HN, remains level-
headed and on an even keel...

~~~
Boothroid
The UK stood alone against the Nazis in 1939. It's a shame how short memories
are.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
You may have just forgotten Poland...

------
_nalply
Swiss here. It seems that there's a difference between walking out and never
have joined, the latter being a lot easier.

Another difference: Switzerland is part of the Schengen area, but UK is not.
Have a look at the map in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area)
\- there is no hole in central Europe where Switzerland uses to be. Schengen
is only one of the many sectors where Switzerland is actively participating in
EU programs. It's not easy for Switzerland. Sometimes the EU can be very rough
and demanding.

I wish the UK good luck and I hope that everything works out acceptably.

~~~
Boothroid
It's interesting - if I look at the pro-EU crowd here in the UK (people like
Gina Miller, Nick Clegg and his wife) I see a mixture of ideology and
careerist reasons for attaching themselves to the project, and I suspect
that's the main driver in Brussels too - ambitious types that, having inserted
themselves into positions where they stand to benefit, now agitate with wild-
eyed zeal for ever closer union, when the benefits of this for those whose
interests they claim to represent are debatable.

